# What is it?



## mrkingford (Jun 6, 2009)

I've been trying to germinate G-13 poison dwarf seeds in the water method.
Only 2 sprouted and most of the others have a white mold like bubble around them, when i try move the seed around the white stuff comes off and looks like cottage cheese...?
I should have done the paper towel method, but whats done is done, can i save the seeds?
How long do they take to sprout in water? Its been like 5 days.

Thanks in advance........................


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 6, 2009)

i think the ones with cottage like cheese stuff ,,,are dead that stuff was proberbly the seed it self ,
any that are still intact and have sunk ,,try them in a paper towel,,if they are still floating ,,imo i would threw them and start again eace:


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 6, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> i think the ones with cottage like cheese stuff ,,,are dead that stuff was proberbly the seed it self ,
> any that are still intact and have sunk ,,try them in a paper towel,,if they are still floating ,,imo i would threw them and start again eace:


 
Yes, all the seeds sunk within 12 hours of putting them in water.

NONE are floating.

Some have a tiny 1mm or so tap root showing....................IS THIS ENOUGH TO PLANT?

Some have cracked and look like there about to sprout.........

Next time i will NOT NOT use that method, only the paper towel......ggrrrrr:holysheep:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 6, 2009)

yes i do ,i put mine insoil as soon as the first little tap root is visible ,eace:


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 6, 2009)

I already put a few earlier tap root down about 1/4" in the soil, sprayed the soil with a spray bottle and covered them with saran wrap and put them in the humid closet shelf.................

is that ok?


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 6, 2009)

how long do they take to pop from the dirt, ? like 3-5 days?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 6, 2009)

yes that sounds fine ,,,,,
once i put mine in soil i put them either on kitchen window sill or directly under cfls ,,,,,i find they have broke soil within 24 hrs but it will depend on how deep you planted them


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 6, 2009)

i thought you leave em in the dark TIL they break the dirt????
There in my dark closet now


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 6, 2009)

I just put 5 of those same dwarf seeds in the paper towel in a zip lock bag method. I am going to let them pop open fully and get a good inch of tail going before I put them into dirt. The seed opens and sprouts in a good environment and letting it get stronger in that "womb" works for me with seeds that are tempermental/expensive. I like planting them just as the seed husk is falling off. That way they are ready for sunlight and will benefit right away.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 6, 2009)

I just checked and the White Widow has sprouted a small micro tail.


----------



## umbra (Jun 6, 2009)

if you use the paper towel, use a little H2O2 with the water


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 7, 2009)

I just CANT understand why all 11 are no good?!


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 7, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> I just CANT understand why all 11 are no good?!


Have you ever seen how many small shrubs or weeds grow in a rain forest under the dark canopies from the trees above ! But outside the dark canopies in the clearings where the light from the sun is shining you will find that there is lush green weeds and shrubs growing ! Peace and take care !


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 7, 2009)

I made up my mind. After i get my next order from Attitude, which should be tommorrow or tuesday, i'll try and germinate 3 at a time only in the PAPER TOWEL method ONLY, like i did for the bag seed, and its doing fine.

If it does'nt work, i'm gonna resort back to just buying my herb and sell the lights and stuff i already bought.

So far, including this order im waiting for , i spent 194.00 on seeds !!!!!!!
And another 370.00 on lights, soil, nutes, etc.

ggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....................................


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 7, 2009)

Like Kenny Rogers said;

" you got to know when to hold em'
  know when to fold em'
  Know when to walk away
  and know when to run"


----------



## umbra (Jun 7, 2009)

In my grow journal I have, some seeds that I paid a lot for. None germinated. They were elite genetics Twisted purple og kush x chem d. So I emailed him that none popped. He sent me free replacements. They didn't pop either. So he upgraded me to super sour diesel x fire og. Now you can beat that with a stick.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 7, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> In my grow journal I have, some seeds that I paid a lot for. None germinated. They were elite genetics Twisted purple og kush x chem d. So I emailed him that none popped. He sent me free replacements. They didn't pop either. So he upgraded me to super sour diesel x fire og. Now you can beat that with a stick.


 

I sent an email to Attitude and recieved a response within 12 hours !

However they stated i could "return" the bad seeds for a replacement but i'm NOT gonna spend 7.00 on shipping and put my info on there for all to see!
Plus im not gonna take a chance of breaking any laws in any of the states, counties or countries the mail goes through.
A $50.00 loss is better than taking a chance.

It was probably my fault anyway..................i originally wanted to germinate them in a paper towel, but someone said that the cup method was easier and 100%.........lol....yeah right.

Next time, i'm gonna do it this way, tell me if its wrong;

1) Put 3 seeds into a cup of bottled water til they sink

2) Then transfer them inbetween 2 moist paper towels and in a zip lock bag between 2 plates til they sprout tap roots about 1/2" long

3) Then transfer to a pot with FFOF and a little perlite on the top 1/3 of the soil, and put under lights.

:holysheep:   this is my next plan, but being a dillhole i'll accept alternitives...


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 7, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> I made up my mind. After i get my next order from Attitude, which should be tommorrow or tuesday, i'll try and germinate 3 at a time only in the PAPER TOWEL method ONLY, like i did for the bag seed, and its doing fine.
> 
> If it does'nt work, i'm gonna resort back to just buying my herb and sell the lights and stuff i already bought.
> 
> ...


mrkingford this worked for me advice from hippyinengland get a womans nail file and very lightly buff the sharp edges on the seed to help the seed embrio pop out of the shell ...then advice from ukgirl get 1 plate and put the seeds in between the tissue paper and moisten it (not completly soaked as in swimming ) just moist ! then place onto set top box or foxtel box then place another plate on top of that plate and check 2 times daily and keep it moist and in 2-3 days you should have results ..i got 7/7 using these ideas and thanks to them both i now have a wonderful grow happening (pics coming when i get camera arranged ) peace and good luck !


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 7, 2009)

So this is where im at. I could not find a nail file, but i did put the last 5 seeds in a paper towel (as seen in pic) and the others in little cups.

Last ditch effort to save even 1 seed..................................


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 7, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> Next time, i'm gonna do it this way, tell me if its wrong;
> 
> 1) Put 3 seeds into a cup of bottled water til they sink
> 
> ...


Take the cup of water and toss it in the garbage. Do number 2 but wait until you have a long root, longer than 1/2 inch. Then plant them with the head out of the dirt. Or listen to other advice and take your chances. All of my seeds have popped open now including the quicksilver, all the dwarfs, and all the Mangos. Just waiting until they are big enough to plant.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 7, 2009)

If any of you are praying folk, say one for my seeds...............


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 7, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Take the cup of water and toss it in the garbage. Do number 2 but wait until you have a long root, longer than 1/2 inch. Then plant them with the head out of the dirt. Or listen to other advice and take your chances.


 
So i DONT have to soak them in water til they sink? 
How long should they be 3/4" ?   1" ?   til i plant them?
so many opinions, i just want em to pop, then i think i can grow em.
lordy, lordy..................


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm just saying with pricy or tempermental seeds, letting them grow for a few more hours in the paper towel works good. Mine have been in the paper towels for around 40 hours now, they can sit as long as it takes for them to be mature enough for me. If they are an inch long you take a ice pick and make the hole in the soil just deep enough that the tail is buried but the seed head is out of the dirt. Use a couple spoon fulls of water right there, and the next day they should be sheding the hull and showing green pod leafs.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 8, 2009)

OK, update;
I just checked on those planted seeds in the pics. All were dead, except one, which had a 1" thin tiny root tap. I replanted it so the top of the shelled seed is slightly sticking out of the dirt and i sprayed a bit of water around it, then covered it with saran wrap, tied it off and put it under the lights.

I still have 4 seed in the paper towels but no progress yet with those.

I need a clear mind set to procede with my next grow, so if the seeds in the paper towel DONT sprout, at least a little by morning, i'll toss them.
I'll wait 3 days for the one in the cup to pop from the dirt, if not i'll toss that to.
Start with a clean slate...............................


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok on my G13 Poison Dwarf seeds, I germed 5 of the 10 seeds and all of them sprouted. I let them get about an inch long in the paper towel/zip lock and just planted them into the dirt. I will update tomarrow with my results. I like being able to actually see and watch the seedlings, which is possible when they get planted like this.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 9, 2009)

Alright good morning, I just checked and all the seeds are popping out of their shells and growing. The Poison Dwarfs are slightly behind the others but they look good. I suspect that by tonight all of the seedlings will be green and growing plants. I like this method of germinating because I can control the environment the plants are subjected to. In the paper towel the seeds get a chance to become more than just an embrio. If they get planted when the root tip first shows, they need to be buried in the dirt, which means I can't see them. When you plant them an inch long, you have a more mature seed which ime means more chance for them to flourish. I will get a few pics later and maybe a step by step of my germinating technique.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is a few pics of today the day after planting the seeds/sprouts.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 11, 2009)

Just a final update on my outcome. I planted 43 seedlings/seeds and 3 of them are kaput, and a fourth is on the brink. All the rest look great and are growing well. Is this the only way to germinate? No, but it helps me to get a high rate of germination. I hope my posts help someone find a glimmer of hope and not want to give up on growing.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 11, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> I hope my posts help someone find a glimmer of hope and not want to give up on growing.


 
It did, i took you and The Hemp Goddess's advice and skiped the water soaking and put right into paper towels. I just checked AGAIN 10 min. ago, and i can clearly see the shell cracked open. 

All the Poison dwarf seeds are gone except the one in the dirt, its been 6 days now, it has a strong root but still the shell  on it, i'll just leave it for a bit.

i won't quit just yet.

THANKS MAN, stay high and peace.......................


----------

